# Turkey Choke vs. Full/Extra Full Duck Chokes



## jonboyb (Apr 17, 2014)

Taking a new hunter after a bird this weekend and going to let him carry my turkey gun.  As a backup (ie....when he gets the fever and misses), or the possible double, I was going to carry my autoloader I use for duck, but I don't even own a turkey choke for it.  However, I have the range of Kick's High Flyer chokes (steel rated).  Any harm using my x-tra full high flyer with my lead turkey loads?  I can't imagine an issue stepping down to lead, but thought it was worth asking here.  Thanks.


----------



## macdog82881 (Apr 17, 2014)

I killed my first bird with a regular benneli full choke at 30 yds, I imagine kicks would do fine !


----------



## Killdee (Apr 17, 2014)

Most anything will kill a turkey at 25-30 yards, much past that you need to know how it patterns, likely be fine for a back up but I wouldnt hunt with anything I havent patterned yet. jmo


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 17, 2014)

I dove hunt with my High Flyers.  No issue shooting lead out of them.  The x-full will be a full once you shoot lead though.  X-Full is the constriction when shooting steel.  This is what Kick's told me and they said shooting lead out of it was perfectly fine as well.  I wouldn't go hunting without patterning it first though.


----------



## Loder (Apr 17, 2014)

My cousin patterned some of the LBXR 3.5 6s out of his XF High Flyer for the heck of it a few weeks back.  The patterns were definitely killers at 40yds, but nothing like a decent turkey choke.  We didn't count, but he fired 3 and I'd say they were in the 100/10 range.  Nice even patterns.  

I'd at least try a shot at paper before taking it hunting.  There has been a many a turkey fall to the gun before turkey chokes ever became popular.


----------

